

Early access codes to MyCube for HN Readers - trevoragilbert

I have a few early access codes to a network out of Singapore. They are called MyCube. Their big selling point is that you get the money from the ads on your page, not them.<p>To sign up:<p>1. Go to http://beta.mycube.com<p>2. Enter mctrevorg as the activation code<p>3. Fill out the form<p>4. Confirm in your email<p>5. You're now a super-early adopter!
======
dadads
I'm not entirely sure what I'm supposed to do with the site.

------
dotme
Its still looking way too incomplete.

~~~
trevoragilbert
I had the same thought. However, it is in beta.

------
Pent
Slow as hell too!

